# Discounts for Powderbuzz users...



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

I love this site and the folks here give great info for to others in the community. So, here's something for just the folks that use this site.

Confluence Kayaks is giving a 10% discount on any ski/ board tunes to any Powderbuzz user. That's right you save just by telling us that you read it here. The deal runs from now until the end of January.

For more info on our pricing and services check out: http://www.confluencekayaks.com/service_ski.php

Thanks and enjoy the snow, it's awesome out there.

303-433-3676

Mon-Sat 10-6
Sun 12-5


----------

